# I'm A Big Char!



## Mr. Someone (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is my first fursona.

Name: Pyren (No last name)
Age: 9
Species: Pokemon: Charmander
Height: 20 ft.
Weight: No clue...
Appearance: Other than the fact that he much larger than a normal Charmander, he has the outward appearance any normal non-anthro Charmander would have. (see wikipedia) He also always wears a scarf made especially for his size.

He gives free hugs. <3


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd like my free hug please?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 10, 2008)

*gives a great big Char hug*


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

yay!  ^^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 10, 2008)

I love hugging tiny furs X3


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 11, 2008)

OH MAH GAWD! Char! <3

*huuuuuuuuuuuuug* (>^,^)>


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

*Hugs back*


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, a BIG one? *Snuggs* ^^P


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Oh, a BIG one? *Snuggs* ^^P



Awww... thankies ^_^


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

A charmander thats bigger than me! O_O


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

Yup *hugs*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

Feel free to ask any question pertaining to me.
I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Well curious besides big hugs what else do you like to do? since your a big charmander.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

That's actually a tough question.
Well, I like to try and help others if I can, and I like it when smaller ones play with me.
Also, I love to look at the stars.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 11, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Also, I love to look at the stars.



Who doesn't? They're pwetty. <3

*hugs again* (>^_^)>


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

Are there any other questions?
Ask away!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Who doesn't? They're pwetty. <3
> 
> *hugs again* (>^_^)>



Thanks <3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm willing to answer any question about myself!
My life, family, history... just ask!


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 12, 2008)

Well what games can you play with smaller people.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

You're uh....a HUGE Charmander...-wonders what final evo will look like- >>;


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 13, 2008)

@Project X
That's something I don't think about too much... :/

@RTDragon
To be honest, I don't care... as long as no one is disadvantanged too badly.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

How did you get so big? =o


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 13, 2008)

Ah then. 

Here's another question since you so big. You be very easy to spot. How are you going to hide from pokemon trainers. Since you do leave footprints.


----------



## shlero (Jul 13, 2008)

how would you react if you saw a charizard that was light blue ( somewere between the color of quagsire and sealeo), had no flame on its tail, and used ice attacks


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 13, 2008)

shlero said:


> how would you react if you saw a charizard that was light blue ( somewere between the color of quagsire and sealeo), had no flame on its tail, and used ice attacks



I don't really know... why?



RTDragon said:


> Ah then.
> 
> Here's another question since you so big. You be very easy to spot. How are you going to hide from pokemon trainers. Since you do leave footprints.



I AM easy to spot, however... I never had that problem for some reason...



Project_X said:


> How did you get so big? =o



I'll get back to you on that ASAP.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I'll get back to you on that ASAP.


!!!

X3


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 13, 2008)

*whimpers, and lowers ears* You're a pretty big guy, aren't you? *hugs your ankle* ^-^


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 13, 2008)

9? Isn't that a little too young?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> 9? Isn't that a little too young?



I've heard worse....>>;


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 13, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> *whimpers, and lowers ears* You're a pretty big guy, aren't you? *hugs your ankle* ^-^


I sure am! *holds out paw... I think*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 13, 2008)

Project_X said:


> !!!
> 
> X3


????????????????????????????????????
What the heck does that mean?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> ????????????????????????????????????
> What the heck does that mean?



IIIIIIII Stumped you! XD
I didn't mean to but I did. X3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 13, 2008)

Ooooooohhhhhhh


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Ooooooohhhhhhh



Sooo....any ideas?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 13, 2008)

Almost done, tomorrow afternoon, 'K?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Almost done, tomorrow afternoon, 'K?



But I'll be at Splashin' Safari.....


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 13, 2008)

Project_X said:


> But I'll be at Splashin' Safari.....



Well, I was the runt of his family at one point because I was always 1 ft. tall. However, one day, I found out that I finally started growing. The problem is that I was growing very fast, and didn't stop growing until one year after my growth began, when I reached an incredible height of 20 ft. As for why I grew so big so fast, I don't know.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Well, I was the runt of his family at one point because I was always 1 ft. tall. However, one day, I found out that I finally started growing. The problem is that I was growing very fast, and didn't stop growing until one year after my growth began, when I reached an incredible height of 20 ft. As for why I grew so big so fast, I don't know.



Woot! XD
I have a VERY complexed story for my fursona...>>;


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 13, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Woot! XD
> I have a VERY complexed story for my fursona...>>;



Thanks, and I'm dying to find out.
*gives a great big hug*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Thanks, and I'm dying to find out.
> *gives a great big hug*



I'll tell you when it's not 11:30PM....>>;
XD


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

When is that, exactly?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Now...


Rikyuu was one of 28 illegal geneticly altered anthros that were originally intended for blowing up the world. But the scientists that created them were dunb geniousus and allowed these creatures to have a concious mind. The result was all of the 26 original creatures getting mad and escaping. To capture and kill these escaped creatures, these scientists created 2 more creatures that act like robots that only follow orders.

So Rikyuu fled to Giga City, where he met Ayane, Daisuke, and Obsidian. =3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

Y'know, you should put that info in a new thread.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

So, any other questions?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

*Looks up at you* A Char X3!! *jumps on your shoulder and hugs cheek*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *Looks up at you* A Char X3!! *jumps on your shoulder and hugs cheek*



Awwww.... ^_^


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

Are you an only child? (I'm not...)


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

No, I do have siblings.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> No, I do have siblings.


 
How many?(I have five)


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

3.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> 3.


 
Lucky.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Lucky.



Really? 
Wow...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Really?
> Wow...


 
Yep


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

Anything else you want to ask?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Anything else you want to ask?


 
Yeah are you in the U.S?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Yes...


 
Cool me too! You like pokemon?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

Yup.
Any questions about Pyren, though?


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Well i have one. Are you a tickalish Charmander?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

What level is he?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

@Nightfire

Uh... Anything other than that?

@RTDragon

*gasps* How did you know?!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> @Nightfire
> 
> Uh... Anything other than that?
> 
> ...


 
What color eyes do you have?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

Deep blue.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh was just guessing cause the bigger they are the harder thay fall. *grins and takes out a feather* And where at are you tickalish. *grins ans tickles a bit at your foot since your too big for me to reach your face*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

Hahahaha... Please, stop! Hahaha...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

No *continues ticking the charmander footpaws* Hehehehe ^^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

*grins and keeps tickling in between the charmander toes* ^_^ HEHEHEHEHE!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

NO! NO! NO! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
PLEASE!!! STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

*falls on the ground laughing*


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Grins and looks at your big soles as he starts to massage em gently while tickling the sensitive areas with his hands.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA.... *gasp* HAHAHAHAHA.... *COUGH COUGH COUGH* hahahahahaha...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Grins i bet the charmander liks his footpaws licked. *grins as he continues to tickle the laughing Pyren.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

CAN'T... TAKE... THIS... MUCH... LONGER...
throat... so... dry...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

*grins deeply as i slowly lick at your foot while tickling it some more*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> *grins deeply as i slowly lick at your foot while tickling it some more*



P... P... Ple... ase... St... op... ha... so... *gasp* so... thirsty... ahh...
Help...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

*COUGH WHEEZE*
somebody...

anybody...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 16, 2008)

RT starts to lick your footpaw one last time and stops. "Well that's enough of that. *walks away and gives the thristy charmander some water."


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> P... P... Ple... ase... St... op... ha... so... *gasp* so... thirsty... ahh...
> Help...


 
*does a hydro pump in your mouth*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Phew! MUCH better!
*gets back up*
Any more questions about me?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Phew! MUCH better!
> *gets back up*
> Any more questions about me?


 
What's your favorite food?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't really say for sure.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Can't really say for sure.


 
Oh... Well *hands you and bunch of apples*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww... thanks.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Awww... thanks.


 
Your welcome. *eats an apple with you*
Are you happy?


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 16, 2008)

*peers up*

What are your job skills, young sir?!?!?!?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

@mammagamma

Who would hire me?!

@Nightfire

Oh yeah.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> @mammagamma
> 
> Who would hire me?!
> 
> ...


 
Yay!! *purrs*


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Who would hire me?!



Anyone you told to.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Oooookay...

Any other questions?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Oooookay...
> 
> Any other questions?


 
Are you playful? Are you evil?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes and no.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Yes and no.


 
I'm playfully evil... I play with my victums before I kill them. *evil grin*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
*tries to hide... pathetically*


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> *tries to hide... pathetically*


 
But I won't attack unless they harm me first.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Y-yyou should've said that earlier!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Y-yyou should've said that earlier!


 
Your scared of me *giggle* ^.^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 16, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Your scared of me *giggle* ^.^



Don't see why not. o_o


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Don't see why not. o_o


^.^ *evil grin*
You would know *purple eyes flash then back blue*


----------



## amandalove (Jul 16, 2008)

..


----------



## Reyman (Jul 16, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> I'm playfully evil... I play with my victums before I kill them. *evil grin*


._. Playfully evily?.....that tells me not to play with you O_O


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, that's enough.
Any other questions?


----------



## Reyman (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Ok, that's enough.
> Any other questions?


Yes what kind of video games do you play?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't.
I'm too big.


----------



## Reyman (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Can't.
> I'm too big.


Yes true but think big what about if there was a game system big enough for you to play? *under breath* dang a nine year old bigger than me thats hard <.<^.^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Reyman said:


> Yes true but think big what about if there was a game system big enough for you to play? *under breath* dang a nine year old bigger than me thats hard <.<^.^



Let's see... 
............
Nope, drawing a total blank.
And yeah, that fact surprises me too.


----------



## Reyman (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Let's see...
> ............
> Nope, drawing a total blank.
> And yeah, that fact surprises me too.


<.<


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

So...
Anything else you wanna ask?


----------



## Reyman (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> So...
> Anything else you wanna ask?


If you were to draw something and post it on FA (when it comes back up) what wo/uld it be?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

...I meant about Pyren.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Any other questions about Pyren?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Any other questions about Pyren?


 
Can he use something other than fire moves?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, but...
I... never liked battling.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Yes, but...
> I... never liked battling.


 
*hugs* Awww... your too sweet!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

*hugs back*
Thanks.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *hugs back*
> Thanks.



But don't let your gaurd down....


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Project_X said:


> But don't let your gaurd down....


 
Grrr...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, calm down, both of you!

Any other questions?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> OK, calm down, both of you!
> 
> Any other questions?


 
What would you do if you did get captured?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

I... don't know.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I... don't know.


 
Who would! I'd try to kill my trainer!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Let's leave it at that.
I hate violence.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

You're a lover not a fighter, Huh?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> You're a lover not a fighter, Huh?



That's right. Even before I started growing, I never wanted to be a fighter. In fact, I always try not to hurt anyone. But now, at this size, it became trickier.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> That's right. Even before I started growing, I never wanted to be a fighter. In fact, I always try not to hurt anyone. But now, at this size, it became trickier.


 
Big char + Big feet =  Stomp!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Big char + Big feet =  Stomp!


P-please don't say that. I like being big, but sometimes, I'd do anything to be small again.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

So...
Any other questions?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> P-please don't say that. I like being big, but sometimes, I'd do anything to be small again.


 
I'll trade places with ya!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> I'll trade places with ya!



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> What do you mean by that?


 
I'll be a big char and you be a water dragon/feline!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

How can that be done?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> How can that be done?


 
A little dragon magic should do it.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> A little dragon magic should do it.



You know magic that can switch the bodies of caster and target?!
Amazing!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> You know magic that can switch the bodies of caster and target?!
> Amazing!


 
Yep! But do you want to switch?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Some other time, maybe.
I did say I like being big, after all.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Some other time, maybe.
> I did say I like being big, after all.


 
Darn... I mean...um... Ok maybe later.
Are your parents proud of you?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, aside from the fact that I'm much bigger than I should be, they are proud of me.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Any more questions?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Are you only interested in being with your own kind or does it matter?


----------



## Jarz (Jul 17, 2008)

mmm, have you wear caps or hats?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm more comfortable when I'm with my family. However, it doesn't actually matter to me.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Jarz said:


> mmm, have you wear caps or hats?



No! There are none in my size!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Any other questions?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Any other questions?


 
Why can't you be evil? You would be an awesome evil partner for someone evil!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Cuz' I'm a nice Char, that's why.
Anything else?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Cuz' I'm a nice Char, that's why.
> Anything else?


Why are you so nice?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

I was always nice to others.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I was always nice to others.


 
I guess there's no sense in turning you evil then,huh?
Your true to yourself and that's cool in my book.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

It's how I am!
BTW, are there any side effects of the body swap spell?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> It's how I am!
> BTW, are there any side effects of the body swap spell?


Nope just getting used to the body your in is all.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh.
I have an appointment now so I gotta go.
Leave as many questions as you want til I get back, 'K.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Tell me when you want to switch,okay? I'll be waiting!! X3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm back!
Any more questions about Pyren?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm so lonely T_T


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmm i have one Pyren. Do you have a mate?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

No.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> No.



Awwws... *gives you a big hug*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Awwws... *gives you a big hug*



^_^ Thankies.
*Hugs back*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Any other questions?


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 17, 2008)

Well i have another since i did tickle you recently. I was wondering if i could give you a foot massage since too big for a shoulder massage.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Uhh... OK.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

*sits down*


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 17, 2008)

*blinks and looks up at the charmander becomming a bit terrified at what he could do if he managed to get mad.*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Go ahead.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 17, 2008)

Alright but could you move your feet closer *starts to use hand sanitizer so i can wah my hands* I'm ready when you are. where should i start ^_^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

*moves feet closer*
Anywhere is fine.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 17, 2008)

Alright. *slowly places my hands on your giant left sole. as he starts to slowly massage the heel and some of the sole area*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Chaaaaarrrr... <3


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 17, 2008)

You like it eh? *smiles as i place my hands on your right char foot and slowly massages the heel and sole. *


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Soooo relaxing...
Chhhaaaarrrrr...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

^_^ slowly starts to massage the upper soles of the giant charmander.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 18, 2008)

*comes back* Can I do your back?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 18, 2008)

CCCCChhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 18, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> CCCCChhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


 
I think your putting him to sleep.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

Really Nightfire if i can do that perhaps i should start giving foot massages. *smiles deeply as i continue to massage the giant charmander soles.*


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 18, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> Really Nightfire if i can do that perhaps i should start giving foot massages. *smiles deeply as i continue to massage the giant charmander soles.*


 
*giggles* Maybe... But I'm doing his back! Please!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 18, 2008)

Chaaaaarrrr...
Go... ahead...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

*Relaces a bit as i climb up on top of your foot starting to massage in between the big char toes*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 18, 2008)

That feels nice... <3


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

That's good i can also clean them for you if you want.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 18, 2008)

Well... sure.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

*Nods and takes out some bottled water and pours a bit on your middle toeclaw, then takes out some soap and a towel, mixing it up then applying the towel on your middle toeclaw and cleans the dirt off of em.*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, man. ^__^


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

Anytime Pyren.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 18, 2008)

Keep doing what you were doing.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

Alright *smiles as i go back to massaging your charmander feet*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 18, 2008)

Chaaarrrr...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

*continues massaging your big feet letting my hands rub gently at em*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 18, 2008)

You're a good friend...
Chaaaaarrrrrr...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 19, 2008)

Is there anything else i can do for you? *continues to massage your big paws*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 19, 2008)

Just go on...
Chaaaarrrr...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 19, 2008)

*smiles and continues massaging your footpaws*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 19, 2008)

Ohhhh... Thanks...
Chaaaarrrr...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 19, 2008)

Man i'm getting a bit sleeply with your charring all the time. *yawns as i keep massaging your footpaws*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry...
Couldn't help it...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 19, 2008)

I wonder what it's like to sleep by a big charmander?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 19, 2008)

Not too sure in your case.
Let's find out.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright well pick me up and place me anywhere you think is good to sleep at.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 20, 2008)

*picks you up*
Any place you prefer, because I'm having trouble deciding.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm well either belly, tail, in between footpaws or your hands would be fine.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm...
I'll put you on my belly then.
*does so*
How does it feel?


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 20, 2008)

Smiles and lays on your warm belly and instanly is knocked out. Zzzzzz......


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww...
*falls asleep*


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 20, 2008)

Zzzz....


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 20, 2008)

Zzzzzz...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 21, 2008)

Do the Hussle!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Do the Hussle!



SHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
*goes back to sleep*


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Do the Hussle!



Yawns.... Say why not do the Hustle Pyren...... Zzzz...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> Yawns.... Say why not do the Hustle Pyren...... Zzzz...



I'm tired right now...


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Huh, a charmander almost as big as I am! XD 
And I thought I was the only one with a Pokesona. *shadow Lugia*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> Huh, a charmander almost as big as I am! XD
> And I thought I was the only one with a Pokesona. *shadow Lugia*



*wakes up*
Not n-
WOAH! A dark Lugia!?
I am not worthy! I am not worthy!


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *wakes up*
> Not n-
> WOAH! A dark Lugia!?
> I am not worthy! I am not worthy!


XD Uh... hi, there! *wave*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

H-h-h-h-hi!


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Y' don't have to be nervous, yannow. XD


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

X3 I was just wonderin' if I could get one of those aforementioned free hugs. :3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Here you go!
*hugs*


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

*hugs back, tailwag* X3 Thanks~ You can go back to sleeping now, if you want. ^^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

A-a-a-actually... uhhhh... that is... I...
(C'mon Pyren, you may never get another chance!
Ask if she would be willing to take my request!)


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

You say something? :3 *tilthead*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

You heard me? I-I-I'm trying to say...
(I have to say it! I have to!!)


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Say what? XD


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Do...
You...
Take... (C'mon, you can do it!) requests?
I dunno if this is even the right place to say that...


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Uh... XD Depends on what kinda request? *Fidget*


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow a lugia here?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry, I don't think this is the best place to talk about this...


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Uh- wanna PM me? XD

Yup- hey, RT. X3 If I can call you that.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Sure!


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Sure The Asterik. ^_^ BTW are you an artist also by anychance?


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

That I am. X3 I didn't draw my icon, but I did draw the pictures in my own thread...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok then. I'm open to questions about me again.


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Uh... XD Normal (but big) charmander, you say?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Yup. A non-anthro.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Any other questions?


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Gotcha. :3 Almost done with the sketch. XD Just gonna colour it.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok. Post in my request thread, though.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, any questions?


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

'Kay. XD Done. (Posted, too).

Hope you like~


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

I do!
You may be right about the traditional thing, tho!


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Ha, yeah. XD Glad you like anyway. :3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> Ha, yeah. XD Glad you like anyway. :3



You're welcome to do more of them if you want.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm still open to questions!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Any questions?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 21, 2008)

What's your sexual orientation?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Straight


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Charmander! >.< I'm only 6 Feet Tall, you'd smush me >.<

how did you get so tall? :O *sits down and cooks a marshmallow with your tail*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

I think I already gave a summary of how I'm 20 ft. tall.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I think I already gave a summary of how I'm 20 ft. tall.



Ah yes you did =P I should have read back XD

You can give me a hug, but not too hard  *holds out his arms*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

*hugs*


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

imo we need moar Pokesonas =3 there is not enough!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Any more questions?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Uh, are there any more questions?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, no one is here...
*is very sad... T_T*


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Wow, no one is here...
> *is very sad... T_T*



What's your favorite food?


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay I'll ask a question =3 what do you eat? it must be hard to fill that giant tummy of yours :O


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Anything edible. I have my ways.
*growl*

Oops. I'm hungry... X3


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

But i is edible D= *hides*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't worry.
I won't eat you.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

*sighs with relief* I dont want to become poke'food =D *offers you a giant marshmallow*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Thankies ^___^
*nomnomnomnomnom(eating the marshmallow)


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> *sighs with relief* I dont want to become poke'food =D *offers you a giant marshmallow*


 
He is too nice to do that...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Any other questions?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> He is too nice to do that...



...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Any other questions?


 
Yeah, do you want that back rub now?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Go ahead


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Go ahead


 
Ok! Can you lay on your stomach?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

*lays on stomach*
OK.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *lays on stomach*
> OK.


 
*covers self in lotion and starts rubing your shoudlers*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *covers self in lotion and starts rubing your shoudlers*



<3


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> <3


 
*rubs down with feet and hands along the shoulder blades*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Ooohhh...
Nice.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Ooohhh...
> Nice.


 
*starts doing little cricles down your spine*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *starts doing little cricles down your spine*



Feels good...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Feels good...


 
*rubs up the spine back to the shoulders* Feel good?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah...


*giggles and stops*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *giggles and stops*



done?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> done?


 
You want me to be done?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Why did you stop then?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Why did you stop then?


 
Because I'm evil and I didn't want you to fall asleep! *Continues*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

No...
I was expressing pleasure earlier.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> No...
> I was expressing pleasure earlier.


*shrugs* Oh well *continues rubbing shoulders*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Good...
Good...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Good...
> Good...


*rubs the back of your neck*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Mmmmmmm...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Mmmmmmm...


 
You must like that! X3 *Continues rubbing down and up your spine*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Oooooohhhh...
Yyyeeeeeaaaahhhh...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Oooooohhhh...
> Yyyeeeeeaaaahhhh...


 
*rubs the base of your tail*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Aaaaahhhhhh...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Aaaaahhhhhh...


 
*works out all the tease in the back*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh...
Thank you!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Ohhhhhhhh...
> Thank you!


The pleasures mine! X3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

You... didn't think of trying anything funny, did you?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> You... didn't think of trying anything funny, did you?


 
I wouldn't dream of it *crosses fingers behind back to where you can't see them*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> I wouldn't dream of it *crosses fingers behind back to where you can't see them*



What did you do?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> What did you do?


 
Nothing I just thought I didn't do anything!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Nothing I just thought I didn't do anything!



I saw you crossing your fingers behind your back.
What did you do?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I saw you crossing your fingers behind your back.
> What did you do?


 
I didn't do anything! I just thought of something evil that's all.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

OK.
Any other questions?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> OK.
> Any other questions?


 
Can I do something evil to you?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

No.
Anything else?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> No.
> Anything else?


 
Can I do something nice?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Like what?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Like what?


 
*jumps on your shoulder* Like... buying you an ice cream ^.^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh!
...
Make it a big one...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Oh!
> ...
> Make it a big one...


 
What flavor?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Uh... I don't care.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Uh... I don't care.


Ok! *leaves then comes back with a huge cone with 40 driffrent flavors


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Ok! *leaves then comes back with a huge cone with 40 driffrent flavors



Thankies ^__^
*enjoys the ice cream*
How did you get it here anyway?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Thankies ^__^
> *enjoys the ice cream*
> How did you get it here anyway?


I'm stronger than I look ^.^ *enjoys her strawberry ice cream*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Oh...


What? You scared of me now?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

I didn't say that!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I didn't say that!


*ears down* aww... why not?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

I didn't know you were that strong, that's all.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I didn't know you were that strong, that's all.


X#3 *blushes* Thankes! *eats ice cream and it gets on nose*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha!


 
*rubs it off and sits on your shoulder and licks the melting ice cream*
Ok Mr. Giggles...X3... It's off!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

*goes back to enjoying the ice cream*


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *goes back to enjoying the ice cream*


Do you think I'm evil or good?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

You like to act evil, but I think you're good.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> You like to act evil, but I think you're good.


Why? *licks ice cream*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

It's just the feeling I get. *licks ice cream*


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> It's just the feeling I get. *licks ice cream*


 
Really? ... I have two personality forms evil being the picture in my profile and good which is in my avitar.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

That's what it feels like *finishes ice cream*
Any more questions about me?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> That's what it feels like *finishes ice cream*
> Any more questions about me?


 
Can I be your friend, Pyren?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Sure.
Any more questions about ME though?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Sure.
> Any more questions about ME though?


 
umm.... do other pokemon like you?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, they do.
What else?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Yeah, they do.
> What else?


 
Do you know how to swim?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

I CAN'T swim!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I CAN'T swim!


Not even in lava?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

I never tried that!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I never tried that!


Why not try now? I'll help!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

OK...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> OK...


*at a lava pit in a mountian* Ok!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

*Steps in lava*
Hey, I feel fine!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *Steps in lava*
> Hey, I feel fine!


 
I knew you could swim! *sits on the side and watches*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

*swims around happily*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Any more questions?
Just... ah... watch your step...


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 22, 2008)

Woah, careful not to splash people with lava XD


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't worry!
You wanted to ask something?


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 22, 2008)

I wanted to ask if you've ever wanted to be smaller?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

There were times I thought about being smaller.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> There were times I thought about being smaller.


 
Do you want to do the switching bodies thing?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Do you want to do the switching bodies thing?



You wanna swim in lava?
Sure.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> You wanna swim in lava?
> Sure.


 
*gets in the lava* So you ready?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 23, 2008)

The lava! It's cold! -quote sniped from Spy Kids 3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *gets in the lava* So you ready?



Yup. BTW, water dragons can swim in lava?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Yup. BTW, water dragons can swim in lava?


 
Yes we can swim in any type of liquid. Now I need you to close your eyes.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 23, 2008)

Is the lava cold?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Is the lava cold?



No. Don't burn yourself!



Nightfire said:


> Yes we can swim in any type of liquid. Now I need you to close your eyes.



OK.
*closes eyes*


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

*puts hand on your head and closes eyes as well then a blue flash and you open your eyes to see that your in my body and I'm in yours*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *puts hand on your head and closes eyes as well then a blue flash and you open your eyes to see that your in my body and I'm in yours*



Feels kinda... odd.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Feels kinda... odd.


 
*looks at you* Now you're me and I'm you... you also are a chick! And I'm a guy! *looks at self* sweet!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *looks at you* Now you're me and I'm you... you also are a chick! And I'm a guy! *looks at self* sweet!



A big guy at that!
Wanna swim together?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> A big guy at that!
> Wanna swim together?


 
Sure! You are a pretty cute little water dragon/feline I had no idea I was that cute... no wonder I can't be feared by anyone...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Sure! You are a pretty cute little water dragon/feline I had no idea I was that cute... no wonder I can't be feared by anyone...



The swim will help us adapt to the switch.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> The swim will help us adapt to the switch.


 
I agree. *swims around*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

*swims around merrily*
It's not so bad!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *swims around merrily*
> It's not so bad!


 
*swims to the side and shakes off* Yeah, but I feel naked (no pants) covers self.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *swims to the side and shakes off* Yeah, but I feel naked (no pants) covers self.



Well, I AM - or in this case WAS - a non-anthro.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Well, I AM - or in this case WAS - a non-anthro.


I like the breeze though, but I can't do that in my body...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

*get out onto land but loses balance*
W-W-W-WOOOOOOAAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *get out onto land but loses balance*
> W-W-W-WOOOOOOAAAAAAAH!!!


 
*looks down at me* Ok use my tail to keep balance, for now...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

*grabs... uh...*
When you say your tail, which one do you mean???


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *grabs... uh...*
> When you say your tail, which one do you mean???


The long blue one with the fins on it. The magic will wear off in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

*uses my- er HER tail*
Pretty easy! What do you wanna do now?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *uses my- er HER tail*
> Pretty easy! What do you wanna do now?


 
I guess I could cause destuction in this body and rule the world, but let's do what you want to do first.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> I guess I could cause destuction in this body and rule the world, but let's do what you want to do first.



Anything you want, as long as it's not evil.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Anything you want, as long as it's not evil.


*snaps fingers* Darn!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

*hops on shoulder*
Well?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *hops on shoulder*
> Well?


*starts walking* mmm... maybe we can go to a hot spring? Or go to town and shop or something?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Was there anything you needed to do?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Was there anything you needed to do?


No not really... How about the movies?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> No not really... How about the movies?



Uh... there is one 20 ft. problem...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Uh... there is one 20 ft. problem...


 
An outside movie?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Where? And which one?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Where? And which one?


 
The one at the pokemon center in pewter city.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Uh... OK.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Uh... OK.


 
*they get there and the first pokemon movie was playing*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

(Why don't we fast forward to 24 hrs. later?)


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

(Can't wait any longer)
*24 hours later...*
Well, that was a fun out-of-body experience!
Any more questions?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Guess what?
Pyren now has an anthro form!
In this form, he is 4 1/2 ft. tall.

In this form, he has short black hair. He wears a white shirt with a flame on it. He will not wear pants or shoes.(Naughty bits are hidden) His footpaws are larger than normal.

Inspired by TheAsterik's suggestion.
What do you think?

Also...

I CAN'T BELIEVE I MADE 350+ POSTS ON A MONTH!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 23, 2008)

Thread Closed due to Roleplaying. Read the rules.


----------

